# How to build speaker grills



## doitor

This is a way to make your own speaker grills with metal grill that's easy, fast and a great way to protect your investment. 
Well let's get started. 
First cut a ring out of wood that the exact outter diameter of your speaker. Or if you are like Dave, that has tons of "experiments went wrong" speakers on your hand that should work to. Cut it with what ever you have on hand, jigsaw, router, etc. 
Something like this for the HAT Legatia L3. 









Then take a speaker grill from any bigger speaker, in this case a 6 1/2 inch driver. 









Put the ring under the grill and cut it to shape with some heavy duty scissors. Leave enough material around because that's going to determine the height of the grill.
















Depending on the height you need you should leave a bigger or smaller piece of material around the original ring. 

Once you are satisfied with the cut, roll it against the ground or any hard surface to get the size and form of the ring. 









You can trim the excess around with the scissors. 

And this is the final result 


















To finish it of, you can cover it with grill cloth or paint it. 
To attach it to the speaker you can use small magnets or any other way you can imagine. 

Well that's all for now. 
Hope it can be usefull to you.


----------



## ///Audience

nice one man! Thanks


----------



## WrenchGuy

Nice I have a whole stack of grills too.


----------



## AzGrower

you can also use the speaker grilles available from PE, they sell them in small sheets


----------



## Whiterabbit

also, if your metal material is too thick to bend by hand, you can start with a .75 inch MDF blank, add the roundover you want via router or sandpaper, then hammer the grille over the edges. Trim and paint as per above procedure.


----------



## dmwarner

Thanks for the tuto...this is just the idea I needed!


----------



## less

Hi all,

Does anyone know a good source of raw grill material? I've bought the parts express raw grill stock and I'd really like something that is: 1. thinner and more pliable and 2. mmuch more acoustically transparent - higher ratio of hole to metal =)

I've also googled and seen most of the common places. I know there is material out there that is in excess of 70% open... just can't find it!

Thanks
LEss


----------



## Lguedin

thanks


----------



## jbholsters

McMaster-Carr

Here is the part with the highest percentage opening (63%)
http://www.mcmaster.com/#9255t741/=4mlfv7


----------



## BADMOPAR

And tried anybody laser cutting stainless steel?


----------



## jimp

found a place on the web, google reliable hardware, they had some grill stock IIRC.


----------



## JayinMI

less said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know a good source of raw grill material? I've bought the parts express raw grill stock and I'd really like something that is: 1. thinner and more pliable and 2. mmuch more acoustically transparent - higher ratio of hole to metal =)
> 
> I've also googled and seen most of the common places. I know there is material out there that is in excess of 70% open... just can't find it!
> 
> Thanks
> LEss


Less, I was just looking and found this stuff:

Perforated aluminum


And the hex shaped stuff is 79% open.

Jay


----------



## bucsfan

Hey,I know this is a little dated but mobile-solutions has a good selection of grill material to choose from as well as other installer-friendly tools and materials. Just my .02


----------



## jasondplacetobe

sweet i need to build one for a tweeter, and was wondering how to do it


----------

